# maxima newb,got some questions,please help



## woofy (Jun 15, 2006)

so,im in the process of picking up a 97 maxima as a project car that will end up being my DD so i can trash my subaru with no worrys in the back of my head......this maxima was in a tornado and only has its front windscreen and right front door window....im looking for where i can get windows to throw in,google isent much help,all these OEM nissan parts sites dont have windows......any help would be awesome......secondly
it sometimes starts and sometimes dosent. im going to say the starter is messed up ive read about them going out in maximas any thing else it could be? we can rolling start it(its a 5speed) but just sitting it wont even think of starting. it has to sit and wait 2 days between sitting starts lol...anyways thanks in advance,id love some help,really looking forward to joining the groups of nissan drivers.

-tony


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

For the windows I would yahoo search for them or keep checking ebay. You never know what shows up. Also try checking used auto parts places like auto dismantlers.

You can pull the starter and have your local parts place run a check on it. almost all parts stores can do diagnoatics on starters and alternators. That is the first step.


----------

